# Amplificador con TDA1562 andando a medias.



## yo_santi87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Buenas, les comento que estuve armando un Amplificador con un TDA 1562, arme el circuito de la datasheet, que es casi igual que este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm , pero con los dos capacitores de entrada de 100nF en vez de los de 470nF que aparecen ahi.

Le puse un disipador bien generoso, y cuando lo conecto (con una fuente de PC y un parlante de 4 ohms), utilizando como entrada un MP3 o la señal de la placa de sonido de una PC, no se escucha nada.

Si toco entre las patas de los dos capacitores de la entrada, los de 470nF en el circuito de pablin o 100nF en la datasheet, empieza a sonar, o a hacer ruidos, no muy fuerte, tampoco muy bajo, pero no con la potencia que corresponde, ni con la calidad que corresponde.

Y el integrado levanta temperatura, como si estuviera laburando.

Alguno tiene alguna idea de que puede estar pasando? los capacitores estos probe de reemplazarlos y nada...

No tengo mucha experiencia en electronica, aunque no es el primer amplificador que armo...

Muchas gracias de antemano...


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 20, 2009)

yo_santi87 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, les comento que estuve armando un Amplificador con un TDA 1562, arme el circuito de la datasheet, que es casi igual que este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm , pero con los dos capacitores de entrada de 100nF en vez de los de 470nF que aparecen ahi.
> 
> Le puse un disipador bien generoso, y cuando lo conecto (con una fuente de PC y un parlante de 4 ohms), utilizando como entrada un MP3 o la señal de la placa de sonido de una PC, no se escucha nada.
> 
> ...




si el TDA calienta y no esta trabajando es decir no se escucha la musica, es porque algo anda mal. Fijate si no tenes algun corto en alguna parte de la placa, pero si lo armaste en protoboard, fijate que no haga falso contacto.
Si lo hiciste en placa, fijate lo del capacitor que dijste, soldalo bien, al TDA tambien soldalo bien, y si no fijate con el tester si ai continuidad en las pistas, medi las tensiones en cada uno de los componentes con respecto a la masa y fijate  donde no tenes tension!
Espero que te sirva de algo la ayuda saludos!


----------



## yo_santi87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Te agradezco mucho por la ayuda, pero lo acabo de probar con el tester y en todos lados hay tension, lo hice en una placa y esta todo bien soldado, acabo de repasar las soldaduras del TDA y los capacitores, pero sigue exactamente igual....


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 20, 2009)

yo_santi87 dijo:
			
		

> Te agradezco mucho por la ayuda, pero lo acabo de probar con el tester y en todos lados hay tension, lo hice en una placa y esta todo bien soldado, acabo de repasar las soldaduras del TDA y los capacitores, pero sigue exactamente igual....



Hola, colocaste el led de diagnóstico? Es de mucha ayuda para saber si está funcionando o hay algún problema...

PD: el PCB qué tal? Lo hiciste vos? está bien hecho? En el tema del TDA1562 está dando vuelta el de Elektor, ese está bien probado...

Saludos


----------



## yo_santi87 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, no utilice el led, es solo el circuito que pase. Igual ya encontre el elektor y  creo que voy a probar con ese... tendre que comprar otro 1562... pero bueh....


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 21, 2009)

yo_santi87 dijo:
			
		

> No, no utilice el led, es solo el circuito que pase. Igual ya encontre el elektor y  creo que voy a probar con ese... tendre que comprar otro 1562... pero bueh....



Mira te paso un imagen del que arme yo! anduvo en la primera  vez!
de mil maravillas.
te adjunto el pcb y el listado de componentes.


----------



## yo_santi87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Si, ese es el elektor que decia mnicolau.

Puse el led y en los primeros 2 segundos no prende, luego da un pulso y titila rapidamente durante 1 segundo y queda prendido, si toco como decia y arranca el amplificador, el led se apaga, si saco el dedo deja de sonar pero se mantiene el led apagado.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 23, 2009)

Volve a soldar todo de nuevo..
eso es falso contacto supongo qe del TDA.

Saludos.


----------



## HERNAAAN (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola Alexis Córdoba, tenes idea de la medida de la placa asi la imprimo? desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

HERNAAAN dijo:


> Hola Alexis Córdoba, tenes idea de la medida de la placa asi la imprimo? desde ya muchas gracias!!!



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------

